
Google raises YouTube TV subscription to $64.99 per month for all members - blinding-streak
https://9to5google.com/2020/06/30/youtube-tv-raise/
======
spike021
$35 -> $65 in ~2 years?

I originally got this because it was a great way to watch baseball games
without being blacked out (at the time I was subbed to mlb.tv and forced to
use an out-of-area VPN to get around the local blackout to watch my team).

I only watch "regular" TV through it occasionally. So now I'm forced to pay
$65 a month for mostly one channel (local NBC Sports).

Crazy.

------
hnburnsy
This is driven by Viacom which likely leveraged removal of its local CBS
channels unless YTTV 'took' included this package of 14 channels (8 now).
Until retransmission consent is fixed, this is how all over the top providers
will go (start cheap until the large content providers take notice).

------
president
Is Google strapped for cash? They have upped the number of visible ads across
all their platforms to the point where some apps like YouTube and Google on
mobile are showing full page ads before search results even appear. I have
also heard of cuts to some internal benefits from Googlers.

~~~
harikb
Similar to how people were all about supporting Firefox in another thread,
there is also a need to support entities other than the dreaded cable monopoly
and support those companies that bring about innovation. Even if they happen
to be companies that have money to burn. I would happily pay Google twice what
I would pay Comcast.

Having money to burn doesn’t mean they should burn it. We need responsible
companies making sane decisions

------
mikece
I know it was Google's goal to be able to deliver advertising to viewers at a
zip code or even personal level. Are they actually achieving that with Google
TV? I imagine the CPM on those ads are far, far higher than typical local TV
ads... why the higher fees?

~~~
blinding-streak
It's stated in the article that the cost of the content has gone up. The fees
that Google has to pay the networks.

------
blinding-streak
From the article: "to soften the blow, YouTube TV is adding ViacomCBS’s family
of channels today: BET, CMT, Comedy Central, MTV, Nickelodeon, Paramount
Network, TV Land, and VH1."

~~~
hnburnsy
Not a blow softener, this is the root cause of the increase. 8 new channels
today, 6 more coming, all that provide very little new or compelling content.
Geesh for just over 15 bucks (the increase) you can get Netflix (one stream)
and Disney +.

